# One year ago today!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

One year ago today my friend Michelle lost her beloved GSD Mocha. Mocha is the sister to my Gunner. She was just 2 1/2 years old. 
She was a beautiful girl, so loving and sweet. Mocha never met anyone she didn't love.
It was a very sad time for us who loved this sweet girl.
I made this video as a tribute to her too short life.





Just a month or so later, our breeder had a litter and generously gave Michele a girl who would become Liebe (pronounced Lee-ba) which means love in German.
Liebe helped to ease the pain of losing Mocha. Liebe went to her new home in May 2011 and became the love that keeps Mocha alive in their hearts.
When Michele needed a formal name (she was from the K litter), I immediately thought of the Heart song "Keep My Love Alive". She was, in essence, keeping Mocha's love alive in their hearts. 
The name was tweaked a tad to incorporate her sons suggestion of the name Kodiak.
So here is "Amari's Keep My Kodiak Love Alive" aka Liebe.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Linda, I remember the desperate fight to find out what was going on with sweet Mocha...it was so devastating to hear that she passed...literally made my stomach turn.

LOOK AT LIEBE?? What a beautiful girl:wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Linda, I remember the desperate fight to find out what was going on with sweet Mocha...it was so devastating to hear that she passed...literally made my stomach turn.
> 
> LOOK AT LIEBE?? What a beautiful girl:wub:


Oh yes, what an unbelievably sad turn of events for that sweet girl. I still get choked up just thinking about it.
Mocha lives on in Liebe. Thank God for Liebe. She is the complete opposite of Mocha is so many ways. The coat is just one of them. 
Liebe should have been named Houdini! She escapes from anything. She is a hoot! Mocha was so refined, literally the perfect dog. Liebe is a wild child even with intense training. She's settling down a lot. But not before she chewed up Michele's camera.  I've been bugging her to get a new one. Liebe will be a year old next month and the last pictures in the video are when she was about 6 or 7 months old.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I remember you posting pictures of her going over the baby gate when she was little. Got to love that determination to be FREE! LOL


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha! Houdini in action!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ha! There it is!:rofl:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know why but for some reason I think it's funnier when little girls act like rascals. LOL


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww, such a beautiful girl.
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm wondering how long I should wait before considering getting a new dog. It's SOOOOOOO lonely but I'm not sure what to do since I just put my baby down on Thursday


----------

